# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: Junaliikenteen ohjauspalvelut siirtyvät Finrail-osakeyhtiöön

## RSS

Junaliikenteen ohjauspalvelut siirtyvät 1.1.2013 perustettavaan Finrail Oy:öön. Finrail on VR-Yhtymä Oy:n sataprosenttisesti omistama tytäryhtiö, jonka toimitusjohtajaksi on nimitetty aiemmin divisioonajohtajana VR-Yhtymässä toiminut Pertti Saarela.- VR-konsernille on tärkeää saada hyödynnettyä Pert


Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## joht. Nyman

finrail.fi-domain näyttäisi muuten olevan vapaana...

----------


## JSL

En usko että kyseisestä puljusta silti tulee riippumatonta. Aivan varmaan VR OY sinne ujuttaa omat politrukkinsa. 
Pitäisi muodostaa uusi yksikkö kokonaan puhtaalta pöydältä.

----------


## ultrix

Eniten oudoksuttaa, että miten junaliikenteen ohjaus on liiketoimintaa?

Mahtaakohan todellisuudessa lopulta käydä niinkin onnekkaasti, että Finrail-tytäryhtiöittämisen ja VR:stä irrottamisen jälkeen muutaman vuoden päästä todetaan, että erillisyhtiötä ei tarvita mihinkään vaan yhtiön tehtävät voidaan siirtää suoraan Liikenneviraston hoidettavaksi?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eniten oudoksuttaa, että miten junaliikenteen ohjaus on liiketoimintaa?
> 
> Mahtaakohan todellisuudessa lopulta käydä niinkin onnekkaasti, että Finrail-tytäryhtiöittämisen ja VR:stä irrottamisen jälkeen muutaman vuoden päästä todetaan, että erillisyhtiötä ei tarvita mihinkään vaan yhtiön tehtävät voidaan siirtää suoraan Liikenneviraston hoidettavaksi?


No, mutta osakeyhtiömuotohan mahdollistaa liikesalaisuudet...  :Wink: 

Oikeasti tämä on kyllä substanssiltaan viranomaistoimintaa ellei sitä sitten kilpailuteta. Voisiko esim. Veolia hoitaa koko Suomen junaliikenteen ohjauksen?

Mielestäni mielenkiintoinen aspekti on, että ko. pulju tarjoaa paitsi ohjauspalvelua niin myös suunnittelupalvelua. Eikö siinä mene vähän viranomaispalvelu ja liiketoiminta sekaisin?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mielestäni mielenkiintoinen aspekti on, että ko. pulju tarjoaa paitsi ohjauspalvelua niin myös suunnittelupalvelua. Eikö siinä mene vähän viranomaispalvelu ja liiketoiminta sekaisin?


Onko tämä jollain tavalla uutta suomalaisissa erityisolosuhteissa? Vielä kun Finrailin virkamiehille, korjaan työntekijöille, myönnetään erityiset poliisivaltuudet, niin eiköhän homma ole sillä taputeltu...

----------


## tlajunen

> Eniten oudoksuttaa, että miten junaliikenteen ohjaus on liiketoimintaa?


Varmaan samalla tavoin kuin lentoliikenteen ohjaus.

Ideahan tässä Finrailissa lienee juurikin se, että _kun_ liikenteenohjaus siirretään neutraalin toimijan hoidettavaksi, niin toimenpide on sutjakka ja helppo.
Ohjeistus ja laitteisto on jo pitkään ollut Liikenneviraston.

----------


## ultrix

> Varmaan samalla tavoin kuin lentoliikenteen ohjaus.


Vrt.



> Ohjeistus ja laitteisto on jo pitkään ollut Liikenneviraston.


eli millä tavoin?

----------


## tlajunen

> eli millä tavoin?


Siten, että lennonjohtoelin on tulosvastuullinen elin, jonka tuleva rahaliikenne syntyy lentokenttämaksuista.

Samalla tavoin se toiminee rautateilläkin tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Knightrider

Finrailin omistajaohjaus siirtyy VR-Yhtymältä valtioneuvoston kanslialle. Vuoden 2015 alusta alkaen Finrail Oy toimii itsenäisenä ja kaikille operaattoreille tasapuolisena yhtiönä.
*Talouselämän uutinen*

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Finrailin omistajaohjaus *siirtyy VR-Yhtymältä* valtioneuvoston kanslialle.


Hehee, nimenomaan näin...  :Smile:

----------

